# Can I read PDF files on ipod video?



## supereggie (Sep 6, 2005)

it is quite cool if i can read my paper while listening musics. Does anyone know how to read a pdf file on the ipod video?

thanks,


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Check the Apple site for a list of available downloads for iPod + iTunes.


----------

